# Faema lambro



## onluxtex (Nov 18, 2015)

My first restauration, a Lambro


----------



## onluxtex (Nov 18, 2015)

onluxtex said:


> My first restauration, a Lambro
> 
> View attachment 29121
> View attachment 29122
> ...


----------



## onluxtex (Nov 18, 2015)




----------



## onluxtex (Nov 18, 2015)




----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Crazy man for letting that go


----------



## onluxtex (Nov 18, 2015)

View attachment 29131
View attachment 29132
View attachment 29133
View attachment 29129
View attachment 29130


----------



## onluxtex (Nov 18, 2015)

coffeechap said:


> Crazy man for letting that go


in this case you are right. I could kick my own ass if I think about it


----------



## jimwalsh (Sep 3, 2017)

wow that looks like a serious machine. would have trouble getting that one past the wife!


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

I have to say I admire the construction and quality of the restoration - doffs his imaginary hat -

ps how's it working?


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Cracking restore


----------



## onluxtex (Nov 18, 2015)

jimbojohn55 said:


> I have to say I admire the construction and quality of the restoration - doffs his imaginary hat -
> 
> ps how's it working?


It was working perfect. I did the mistake to sell it to get the money to buy a new one. Crazy.

I was using it with a R58. One day this and one day the other. The Lambro is build far simpler than the R58 but the espresso is tasting better.

Now I am using a Bosco. Is also easy to handle and no problems with maintenance and repairs like all the levers.


----------



## Phobic (Aug 17, 2016)

that's looking great, fantastic job


----------

